# Wanted: Flat MTB bars



## Losidan (2 Aug 2008)

Not really bothered about make but if anyone has a set they are not using and want to sell. I would be interested. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2008)

Try placing an ad on Singletrackworld.co.uk


----------

